
Amazon, Woot, and You: But Mostly Woot - icey
http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=13390
======
furyg3
Or, if you'd prefer to get your business news from the less-conventional
rapping monkey puppet, see their video press release:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnCHCcveteA>

------
aditya
haha - the entire letter is hilarious. Woot sounds like another good company
with a strong culture.

The big question is why did they sell? Tony Hsieh and Zappos had investor
pressure+needed the cash, what was Woot's reason? Maybe the carrot (cash?)
Amazon dangled was a really big amount?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Come on - a Hyundai full of twenties! Read the letter!

~~~
benwr
I thought it was the two free downloads... I guess I'm just no good at this
corporate mumbo-jumbo.

------
sabj
Wow, that blog post is so heartwarming and fun that it makes me like Woot a
lot more than I ever did before! (I didn't dislike it, but had no particular
feelings). Respect.

------
logic
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1476029>

------
jrockway
I'm looking forward to One Click + Amazon Prime shipping on Woot items. Or
actually... maybe not :)

